# King Ed's Boxing Day Sale



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Anybody Camping Out Overnight for 50% off Stock..  ????


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

what stuff are on sale??


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

More info about sale please.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont have anymore info..

all i know is that they put their stock @ 50% off every boxing day.

Remember Early Bird gets the Worm


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hide in the store the night before and wake up first in line


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Camping Out Overnight is just crazy...I never have...nor will...although I have been known to get up early boxing day for sales 

I too would like more details on the 50% off...hardware and fish?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

mostly stock ..

im sure there might be other discounts.

but stock is usually the big seller.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

Last year they called it "Boxing Week" and restocked at least once a day. I value my time much more than getting stuff.


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

All this talk about "stock". Are you guys referring to livestock or everything they have in stock? Never went to King Eds on boxing day.....


----------



## Sirrom (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah, livestock


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

NewGuy said:


> All this talk about "stock". Are you guys referring to livestock or everything they have in stock? Never went to King Eds on boxing day.....


 I thought they meant stock on the shelves, not livestock. Am I wrong?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Livestock - not all the stock on the shelf. Can try suggesting to Kathy and Ron and see their reactions


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought some of their equipments (ie stock on the shelf) do go on sale too? Haven't been there for boxing week for several years now though...


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

I wish April's has 50% off her Discus too!


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

King ed's isn't exactly an area I'd feel safe sleeping outside!


----------



## fishykisses (May 11, 2010)

it's usually 50% off livestock and 20-30% off food and equipment etc. 
There's no need to camp out, it's busy first thing but not terribly insane and it is all week with daily restocks. That's the way it has been the last few years anyway.


----------



## shingo43 (Sep 5, 2010)

sorry to dig the old thread, I am looking for a 75 gallon reef ready tank, does anyone know if kinged has the aqueon brand or the marineland brand? and should I wait till boxing weeks so I can have like 50% or can I negotiate the price with them now? thanks


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

went last year.. before i joined the forum.. the line does not start till 1 hour before opening and the good stock they usually have that they don't want to sell for half price they put away. thats what i been told and also witness myself.
the tanks are usually not on sale or what i noticed. and they will be too busy taking care of fish sales then help anyone move a tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

shingo43 said:


> sorry to dig the old thread, I am looking for a 75 gallon reef ready tank, does anyone know if kinged has the aqueon brand or the marineland brand? and should I wait till boxing weeks so I can have like 50% or can I negotiate the price with them now? thanks


I won't be dealing with any store that can offer me 50% discount on a fish tank. Tanks are usually marked up with a low margin.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

They are currently having the 50% off sale on Tanks.

I just got a new Aqueon 180 gallon tank with top and stand from them.

I scouted around and asked for competing quotes from other LFS - but King Ed's came out the cheapest.


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

^ same, I bought a 210g combo from them and I love it. Best price around for new tanks.


----------

